

Ask HN: What are some good resources for web design? - devcheese

My girlfriend has really been enjoying designing websites. I bought her a course on Udemy that teaches her the basics of photoshop, and she&#x27;s been in love with it since. What good resources should she read&#x2F;watch to keep her learning&#x2F;motivated to design? Also, what kind of tools should she use? (graphic tablets, pens, etc.)<p>Thanks in advance!
======
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/)

